# taxation class



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi all.

Is it possible to get some advice on vehicle excise license duty.

I have a Hymer Starline 640 which is 3800kgs. It is currently taxed as a Private light goods at 190 a year. 
Reading the DVLA website, that class is for vehicles up to 3500Kgs.
The Hymer should be taxed as Private heavy goods, which is 160 a year.
That sounds great but how difficult is it get the taxation class changed, 

Thanks in advance

Tony.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

If you look at Rapides posts and a few others it seems this is virtually the same task as rolling rabbit poo uphil with a rake.

DVLA are almost useless in communication, their are very protective over their decisions, ( good or bad) and once they make up their mind, they shut shop, so to speak.

If you're short of entertainment and have the patience of Job, its worth a go.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi :lol: 
I have a 3800kg van classed as a private HGV and my tax in end of May was £165
Regards
Richard


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tax disc*

Oh stroll on, I wish you better luck than I.

Have a read of the whole drawn out saga as detailed below.

I do think though, that, despite all the hassle, it is worth getting it taxed correctly. I was worried about any legal comeback or insurance failings in the event of an accident.

My motorhome is just over 11 months old and as yet, the paperwork is still incorrect.

Russell

Tax disc saga


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

bandaid said:


> If you look at Rapides posts and a few others it seems this is virtually the same task as rolling rabbit poo uphil with a rake.
> 
> DVLA are almost useless in communication, their are very protective over their decisions, ( good or bad) and once they make up their mind, they shut shop, so to speak.
> 
> If you're short of entertainment and have the patience of Job, its worth a go.


I may have been lucky, but when I wanted the description of my Murvi to be changed to Motor Caravan on the V5, the DVLA were very helpful and, after I had provided the evidence they wanted (photographs), they agreed and supplied a new V5C.

As a result, I won't hear a word against the lovely people in Swansea.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I have the same problem, I filled in the changes section and sent it off to Swansea and Roy's lovely people have lost it.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

tony5677 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Is it possible to get some advice on vehicle excise license duty.
> 
> ...


Hi all,
I think that my Hymer is taxed similar.
The VIN plate under the bonnet says 3500kg
The reg docs say 3500 kg
The Hymer build plate on the side says 3900kg
It is on a Ducato Maxi chassis with uprated suspension from the factory and on 16 in wheels. On top of that, I have just also had airide fitted so I think just a paper excercise to uprate tp 3900 on the reg docs.
I am thinking of doing so ,but there are disadvantages,
eg.
Higher tolls in France and other places if they notice
Lower speed limits
Go Box for Austria.
Still to make my mind up??


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> tony5677 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all.
> ...


Today, I contacted a company that will do proper paperwork to uprate weight and they our Hymer can be uprated to 4200kg and just a paper exercise as we have Airide . Costs just over £300.
Must think hard as implications with speed and taxation class.


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Garth
You have forgotten the main question. What weight is your motorhome, these figures are not just for registration, they are the law and the maximum weight you can run your motorhome. If fully laden and you can run under 3500, checked on a weighbridge then there are some advantages in leaving it as it is. If you are over 3500 not only is it illegal but you are not insured.
Derek


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

darach said:


> Hi Garth
> You have forgotten the main question. What weight is your motorhome, these figures are not just for registration, they are the law and the maximum weight you can run your motorhome. If fully laden and you can run under 3500, checked on a weighbridge then there are some advantages in leaving it as it is. If you are over 3500 not only is it illegal but you are not insured.
> Derek


Hi, Sorry I thought that I had said above in previous posts.
The vin plate under the bonet says 3500kg
The reg docs say 3500kg
The Hymer build body plate says 3900kg.
I am a Hgv test driver so I do know about weights and yes it has been on a weigh bridge and with all the things that I carry for woldcamping, it is so near to the mark that I would not like to call it as to if I was under or over weight at any time


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

I have a Hymer B564.

I looked into the weights issue a few months ago and got it all sussed out ... except for one thing ... why does my registration cert say the revenue weight is 3070kg unladen?

I searched high and low to find any figures that would tally with this but nothing in the Fiat Ducato manual or the Hymer manual or the plates on the vehicle matches up.

I emailed DVLA to ask them where they got the figure from. No reply. Emailed again a couple of weeks later. Got a reply telling me to contact the technical section at the ministry (forget which one). Got no reply. Emailed again and got a reply telling me to ask DVLA...

Good luck!

Harry


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Persist*

I went through this exercise with my new Rapido in March.
Plated at 3500kgs, although dealer acknowledged I specified 3800kgs, to achieve tow bar weight limits anticipated.
The V5 came through with correct weighting, but wrong plate still on van.
Also log book had it down as having only 2 seats, and wrong colour.
Tried emails to no avail. 
Tried phone, but got the usual runaround, with press button XYZ to receive repeat messages. No one to actually speak to.
A business like and detailed letter got a response though, and the manager was most apologetic for delays, (we were close to departing for foreign shores) and corrected V5 arrived. Then I had the dealer send me the replacement plate to swap over in the engine compartment.
Now pay PHGV tax.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

My daughters camper is based on a Sprinter 316. Log book says 4 cylinders and 2400CC ??
Somewhere its got blended with a Transit!
But I counted 5 injectors on the lump and it don't go like a tranny ooo nooo whooosh!


----------

